# Loose Lay Vinyl ?



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all I have a n00b ? here. I had a guy lay a vinly floor & he just cut it into place & used doublesided tape in 2 places ( the entrance door & LR threshhold) & the rug is bucking up in 3 places. I installed the quater round & it's all that's holding the rug down around the edges. The flooring is a high quality Armstrong floor bought from Slow's. What can I do to stop the bucking of the rug? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Is it coming up after moving something heavy across it? usually on a loose lay you can put buckles into it when you move something heavy. If that's not the case, then it's usually cut too tight to the wall and it's buckling where the material expands without an adequate expansion joint. Loose lay is acceptable if this is Armstrong's CushioStep product. However, we never loose lay these types of material. There are almost always issues like this.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I only lay vinyl when there's a gun to my head or am having a low IQ day :blink: but when I do I always do a full spread because of exactly what your are describing. That said, even though I do not understand why, qualified flooring professionals still do loose lay installations. I am eager to hear their reasonings as to why.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Hope this helps.

What you describe is the latest and greatest right from the Armstrong installation pdf....but...?

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=14649


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

If is is IVC is is perfectly acceptible to loose lay. I have installed many yards with no problems. Your installer got it tight somewhere. You will have to remove the trim, find where it is tight and trim it.http://vinylflooring.org/movie.html


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

> That said, even though I do not understand why, qualified flooring professionals still do loose lay installations.


Welcome the wonderful world of the new Vinyl.
It's completely acceptable if installed correctly.
There are links others that have posted that should clear up a few things.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

It is _acceptable_, but not preferred...imho. With the sf cost on some of these new pvc floors one has to wonder why would you skimp on the install?


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

> With the sf cost on some of these new pvc floors one has to wonder why would you skimp on the install?


I understand what you are saying. I personally glue all of the glass backed Vinyls down. But I would not consider a glass back Vinyl in a bathroom (skimping) because it is the way to install it. Gluing down in that application would have the same result as if you did not. But in Kitchens where there may be appliances moved across it, then I agree with you completely.
So all in all I would say it depends on the area.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone, I really appreciate it. What does "full spread" mean? Gluing the entire rug? Sorry i'm a drywall contractor, I have no clue about this.  Also, nothing heavy has been moved onto or across it. It just started bucking about a week ago. As well as I can recall, the installer cut it fairly tight around the edges. So what do I need to do now to correct this? Hire someone that's worth a ?


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

make him come back and make some relief cuts


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

No offense intended, meatball, but check first to see whether you nailed the base shoe into the floor instead of the wall. That shoe (quarter round) is only intended to cover the gap between the flooring and baseboard, while still allowing the floor to expand and contract underneath.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

> No offense intended


OMG, I am so offended! :furious: JK, actually I did shoot it into the floor :whistling The floor is laid very tight around the outside as well(I removed a couple pieces of QR) So, should I A: get him to make relief cuts. & or B: Shoot the QR into the base. Or C: Both + more? Should this stop the buckling of the rug or should it be 100% glued?


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Pull the QR and see if there is a gap between the vinyl and wall. Nailing the QR to the floor will make the vinyl buckle, so the installer may have done nothing wrong. If you make him glue it be prepared to spend more money. That adhesive is $40 gallon.


----------

